

SQLite vs MongoDB - benackles
http://hammerprinciple.com/databases/items/sqlite/mongodb

======
Fizzer
"This database is good at high concurrency writes" and "this database has very
good write performance" strongly favors MongoDB.

This is interesting because MongoDB has taken a lot of flak for their global
write lock. Also, updating a MongoDB document can require moving it if it grew
too much for it's allocated space, which is another thing that hurts write
performance. I guess these things haven't hurt their public perception of
their write speed as much as I thought.

~~~
ghc
You have to remember that this is relative to SQLite, which has a global write
lock of its own.

